# best place to buy Roland GX-24 in the UK or somewhere who will ship 1 over



## zeonardo (Jun 6, 2007)

where is the best place to buy a *Roland GX-24 i have seen one on the xpres.co.uk site and it is £1200 i , i am from the uk so i will need 1 in my country or somewhere that will ship 1, please help as i dont kno what is a good price and do not want to be ripped off, thanks!!*


----------



## Mystic (Nov 26, 2006)

Well I know Josh from Imprintables Warehouse has good prices on the Roland but not sure if he ships to the Uk. You might want to check out his site, he is listed under the preferred vendors here.


----------



## Dave_S (Jul 13, 2006)

I don't think your being ripped off @ £1200, thats a decent price for one here in the UK.......... my CX24 cost over £1500 a couple of years ago

Dave


----------



## torista (Sep 28, 2008)

hi, when using a roland gx24 or any other cutter, do print onto dark garments, do I print on opaque inkjet transfer paper and then put in the cutter or how does it work? thanks


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

if you want to contour cut around a design with a cutter, you will need on with an optic eye such as the GX24, Puma III etc..


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

£1200 is that Vat included or ex?


----------



## torista (Sep 28, 2008)

hi charles
could you recommend me any brands of equipment to get me started? It will be a home-based business and I am thinking of buying a heat press, a inkjet printer and a optical cutter. I found this website www.domglobal.com, what do you think/ Also I am based in the UK. Thanks!


----------



## dyeitb1ack (Jan 1, 2009)

torista said:


> hi charles
> could you recommend me any brands of equipment to get me started? It will be a home-based business and I am thinking of buying a heat press, a inkjet printer and a optical cutter. I found this website www.domglobal.com, what do you think/ Also I am based in the UK. Thanks!


Hi,

I am also in the UK and a complete newbie concerning proffessional printing equipment for textiles..just been mucking about as a hobby for myself, but after so many people commented on my stuff and then recently being out of work, I was thinking now's a good a time as any to give it a go..(famous last words)! 

Obviously being out of work and all, I have a very limited budget so am tempted by the cheap offers but scared of making a false economy too..

So any and all advice about this would be really appreciated!! I was also looking at the same deal/company as you Torista, but feel a bit wary as it's so cheap and the terms and conditions are a bit vague.. I was also thinking of buying from jsm but changed my mind after reading about people reporting them to watch dog etc

If anyone has any recommendations or can share any experience good/bad with suppliers to the UK I would be eternally greatful!! Really, I would be like your best friend 

Cheers! 

P.s this is my first post so forgive me for rambling a bit


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi Torista...sorry I did not see your post earlier...I am afraid I cannot comment on the site you posted. I am not familiar with any of the equipment packs they seem to offer or comment on the value of them. I can only tell you what I use..or have used. I have an epson 1400 and C88+ that I use for sublimation, A c120 that is used for normal transfers using pigment inks, a color laser (Oki 5800) that is used for color laser transfers such as duracotton. I had a Roland GX24 vinyl cutter which I sold (a good cutter w/optic eye, but did not work well with a program I had) now have a Puma III also with optic eye.

You can do contour cutting with either of the cutters by using opaque transfer paper.


----------



## dyeitb1ack (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi Charles,

Thanks for your post, really useful info, especially for someone like me whose head is getting swamped by all the many different machines available...it's good to get first hand advice on what is working well for people.

Quickish question - with your c120 you said you use pigment inks with it? Are the pigment inks different from usual inkjet inks - are they washable for example and Did you have a CISS system fitted to be able to use them?

Cheers,

V


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

The OEM ink that comes with the C120 is pigment ink..some other printers use an ink suitable for transfers. The epson 1800 I believe uses pigment ink...The 1400 comes with Claria ink..listed as water resistant and some members have used it successfully with Jet Pro Soft Stretch paper. I have not yet hooked up a CIS with the C120...will do so later..Right now I am doing more vinyl and rhinestones than regular transfers


----------



## jinks familia (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi, im looking for a company/website that supplys roland gx-24 ive looked at *xpres.co.uk *and they no long supply. any one nknow any where i can get one from? ive looked on ebay and nothing there either...

thanksjay


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2009)

xpres will supply you a gx24 i bought mine from them less than a month ago go to their website look under gemtec or ultragraphics and its there list price £1299 + vat, however they will do you a deal i got mine for £1300 all in incl vat & delivery and also a copy of r-wear software saved about £250 on rrp


----------



## stubrad1982 (Sep 21, 2008)

There's definitely one on ebay within the U.K. Bidding finishes in 2 days.

GO HAVE A LOOK!!!


----------



## jinks familia (Jan 5, 2010)

are get the one from xpres thanks  see what price i can et it for...

the oneon ebay, the seller doesn't have much feed back so dont want to take the risk when i can get one brand new..

thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2009)

just got my bill they gave the r-wear for free and the cutter for about £150 less than retail, the whole bill incl del & vat was £1296 also its cheaper to buy the accessories seperately than the starter pack, also get the trays elsewhere got mine from argos you can get 4 for the price of 2.


----------



## FlyTech (Mar 3, 2010)

what is "trays" you are talking about Im looking for GX-24 too ! I had email from Xpress but its simes they do not like to read emails .If I can ,I will go to other place ,


----------



## stevewoody82 (Sep 26, 2010)

I know its an old thread but thought I would post anyway.

I was in a similar situation on a budget and looking for a cutter that would start me off.

I wanted the Roland but didnt have the budget and wasnt prepared to sacrifice quality so I did the next best thing. I brought one second hand.

I found a Roland Gx24 with a heavy duty heat press and an assortment of software , extras, vinyl and Tee's for £1200.

I am also from the UK and the seller was from London so went and purchased the GX last weekend .

Oh boy !!! FUN TIMES 

So glad I didn't opt for a lesser model !


----------



## FlyTech (Mar 3, 2010)

I got finaly SUMMA D60R -V.Happy !!


----------

